# Acer Aspire V5 touchpad not working,pointer not visible



## wickedfaery (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello!!

I have windows 8. My touchpad is not working. The pointer is not visible on my screen anywhere! I have tried Acer recovery to re install i believe and it still says in the device manager that the "Synaptics touchpad device is not working, not present, or does not have all drivers installed (Code 24)". And there is a yellow triangle next to the mouse in the device manager. which was so hard to find! I had to hit "view" at the top and click "show hidden icons". Why would the touchpad be hidden?? lol anyways...I hit the Ctrl key and it does the circle where the pointer should be. I have a touchscreen so where ever I touch that's where the circle is. No pointer though. Any Ideas?? It has been asking me to update to windows 8.1...if I try that would that help?? thank goodness this is a touchscreen or i wouldn't even be able to ask for help. Please let me know anything! thank you!


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not a techie like the admins but yes update Windows 8.1 as I think this will fix the driver issue. If this does not work then right-click on "Mice and other pointing devices" in the Device Manager, and click "Update Driver Software" and select "Search automatically for updated driver software". And that's all I got buddy >.<


----------



## wickedfaery (Nov 24, 2013)

AngeliumX,

Thanks for your reply!! I actually already did what you said to update driver software  and it did nothing. I tried restarting and nothing. My whole touchpad doesn't even work...i can't right click, left click, or even see the pointer or cursor, arrow, whatever its called LOL...So thankfully I have a touchcreen to even be able to ask any questions on this!. My computer is only 6 months old and I take VERY good care of it..so I guess I will try the update to windows 8.1 and see if that works. I have been reluctant to, i just don't know if it is better. what is the most CONFUSING is the pointer is NOT visible anywhere on the screen. And I am definitely not a techie either so I'm hoping to get some great help! I have Trend Micro internet security and I am wondering too if a virus could do this. But I have security so it shouldn't let a virus in i would HOPE  Thanks again!! *Stina*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The unit should still be under warranty. If you don't find a solution, use the warranty.


----------

